
Don't call people We hate when you do it - sandergansen
https://medium.com/sander-gansen/dont-call-people-we-hate-when-you-do-it-99cef65c5ef2
======
didgeoridoo
Sander, this is going to sound harsh, but if you want to be a contributing
member of this community, spamming your own Medium articles is not a great
first step.

~~~
sandergansen
I get this, and thus will be looking for ways to contribute more on the
community. Thanks for the comment! :)

